# Stupid question



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Can anyone give me an estimate of how much it would cost to set up a 55g SW tank?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Depends on where you get your equipment and what kind of equipment you get.

As an aside, you aren't cycling your 10g with puffers in it, are you?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's a modest breakdown..........
Tank & Stand : $180.00
Skimmer : $150.00
Liverock : $265.00
Lighting : $300.00
Sump & overflow $175.00
Livesand : $70.00
Heaters : $70.00


Thats not including stocking it or salt mix for water or a Ro/Di unit


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

do you want a reef tank? or just fish? that makes a very large difference, if you want a reef, your gonna need some pricey lights, and if you want fish only, you should try to beef up your skimmer, so you can keep larger or more fish easier.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

dont listen to that mumbo jumbo just get 1k, then consider urself ready


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not doing corals, to much work lol. And Boxermom, No of course not! I'm doing a fishless cycle, I'm on my 6th day now.
And MalawianPro would 1k do it?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Whew, okay, glad to hear it.  Had me worried there! You'd be surprised (or maybe not) at how many people don't know about cycling, and specifically about how sensitive puffers are.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm still doing research on DP's and I'm getting them in 3 weeks!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Well if you haven't already, feel free to join us at dwarfpuffers.com or thepufferforum.com  Loads of information in both places.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

since your not going with corals, you can easily do it with 1k. are you planning on a community? or a couple aggresive predators?


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I really like Flame Angels and that's my must have. But also another question, what size of tank does a yellow tang need? And would you reccomend them to a newbie in SW?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

MalawianPro said:


> dont listen to that mumbo jumbo just get 1k, then consider urself ready


Hahaha i wish i could pull that off , im in the midst of setting up a SW setup, i didnt get lights fish or LR yet and im up to $950. Figure another $150 -175 for rock and another $700-750 for lights and the fish i consider petty cash compared to the setup lol


Also about what simpte said.....


> Tank & Stand : $180.00
> Skimmer : $150.00
> Liverock : $265.00
> Lighting : $300.00
> ...


I would say that the skimmer, rock, lighting and sump are the 3 variables your going to be playing with when setting up a SW tank. I think the others are kind of a constant...but then again thats just how i see it


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

There's no real estimate on how much you'll need to set one up. There are so many types of equipment and options on setting one up that it's nearly impossible. I would just stick with the 1k idea, especially with a 55 gallon.

As for a yellow tang, i'd suggest a bigger tank than a 55, I have one in a 50 and it sucks lol. They love swimming around like crazy.

Costs from what simpte mentioned can vary, like the skimmer. Instead of 150 you can get one for about 70-85 bucks (coralife brands) that are perfectly okay for tanks about up to 80 or more gallons.

The sump and overflow aren't necessarily needed, unless that's what you want for filtration. In most cases two HOB power filters are fine, and no one tell me otherwise since I have three powered on them. Of course i'd always suggest a good canister, wet/dry, etc. though.

You can get a lot of the stuff cheaper than mentioned but if your willing to pay that much go for it, just thought i'd mention it though.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

since your just doing a fish only, you can looking into a wet/dry, trickle filter, suppose to be great for fish, but you really have to stay ontop of water changes because it can make you nitrates go crazy.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

it took me over 2k for just FOWLR. You wont be able to just have 1k. you might be able to if you really watch it but its hard. Once you start you wont be able to stop spending. Ill warn you now SW tanks are very addicting!!!!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Heh. Set mine up for well under 1K. GOt great deals searching around though. Now I'm switching to a bigger tank. Very addicting hobby.


----------

